# National fish and chip day.



## thedaras (30 May 2012)

Apparently its National fish and chip day.
Anyone know which chippers are participating in this?
Ive looked at itica.ie and it says "Account suspended".


----------



## Boyd (30 May 2012)

Here you go!!!
*Chipper	Address	County	Phone*
9th Lough	1 St Patricks Road , Clondalkin	Dublin 22	01 4573267
Aldo’s Diner	Old Bray Road, Cornelscourt, Foxrock	Dublin 18	01 2899226
Alfredo’s Take Away	81 Macroom Road, Coolock	Dublin 17	01 8474641
Alfredo’s Take Away	89 Sean Costello Street, Athlone	Westmeath	
Allegro Hand Made Food	9 Plunkett Street, Killarney	Kerry	064 6632876
Amerigo’s Take Away	Main Street Kilmeague, Naas	Kildare	045890895
Angelo’s	Rowlagh Shopping Centre, Clondalkin	Dublin 22	6234774
Angelo’s Take Away	1 High Street, Tullamore	Offaly	057 9324155
Angelo’s Take Away	Main Street , Banagher	Offaly	057 9151477
Antonelli’s	Bridge Street, Strokestown	Roscommon	
Antonio’s	64 Quarry Road,	Dublin 7	8680471
Antonio’s Food Fare	151 Drimnagh Road, Drimnagh	Dublin 12	01 4556957
Aprile	10 Kilmacud Road , Stillorgan	Dublin	01 2886284
Atina Take Away	4 Templeshannon, Enniscorthy	Wexford	053 9233745
Attico’s Take Away	Dunkellin st , Loughrea	Galway	091 871551
Bistro Cafe’	102 South Circular Road ,	Dublin 8	01 4113817
Borza	3 Main Road , Tallaght	Dublin 24	01 4515607
Borza Take Away	Unit 1 Edward Street , Baltinglass	Wicklow	0596451755
Borza Take Away	4 Main Street, Donnybrook Road	Dublin 4	01 269 3975
Borza’s	Stepaside Village, Stepaside	Dublin 18	2944530
Borza’s	Unit 5 Supervalue S. C. , Balbriggan	Dublin	01 6911577
Borza’s	5 Sandymount Green,	Dublin 4	01 269 4130
Bruno’s Take Away	Unit 6 Aston Village, Termonfeckin Road, Drogheda	Louth	041 9844002
Burger Hill	4 Upper Main Street, Arklow	Wicklow	
Capri Grill	Poplar Square , Naas	Kildare	045 876777
Central Cafe’	75 Strand Street , Skerries	Dublin	01 8491374
Central Grill	41 Main Street, Newbridge	Kildare	
Central Grill Restaurant	Ballymany S. C., Newbridge	Kildare	045 431175
Central Take Away	Main Street , Blackrock	Dublin	01 2880898
Coletti’s Take Away	Super Valu Shopping Centre, Firhouse	Dublin 24	01 4590615
Cook’s Cabin	555 Highfield Estate, Newbridge	Kildare	086 0807782
Cosy Take Away	4 Malahide Road, Artane	Dublin 5	01 831 0132
Dario’s	55 Decies Road , Ballyfermot	Dublin 10	01 6230556
Del Rio’s Take Away	Unit 3 Fernhill Plaza, Arklow	Wicklow	040229453
Deli Burger	21 Bridge Street, Balbriggan	Dublin	01 8417060
Di Nardi’s	Leinster Street , Athy	Kildare	059 8640288
Domenico Take Away	4 Georges Street, Drogheda	Louth	041 9837861
Donatella’s Take Away	Dutch Village , Clondalkin	Dublin 22	01 4642744
Drimnagh Take Away	33 Benbulbin Road, Drimnagh	Dublin 12	01 4560061
East End Take Away	6 Ballymun Road, Lucan	Dublin 22	
Embassy Grill	172 Pembroke Road, Ballsbridge	Dublin 4	01 660 0841
Enzo’s Take Away	60 William Street, Limerick	Limerick	061 414942
Europa Take Away	Lower Main Street, Kingscourt	Cavan	042 966 7225
Ezio’s	12 Bath Avenue, Sandymount	Dublin 4	01 667 6618
Ezio’s Takeaway	24 Brews Hill , Navan	Meath	046 9028398
Fairview Grill	Malahide Road,	Dublin 5	01 833 4226
Fairview Grill	25 Annesley Bridge Road, Fairview	Dublin 3	01 855 0795
Fingal Cafe’	Main Street , Swords	Dublin	01 8401366
Fish Bar	85 New Cabra Road,	Dublin 7	01 868 0077
Forte’s Take Away	Unit 6/7 Castle Street, Roscommon	Roscommon	090 6630503
Francesco’s Take Away	Bridgestreet , Carrick-On-Shannon	Leitrim	
Francesco’s Take Away	4 Kilminchy Court, Portlaoise	Laois	057 8668898
G Macari	5 Rockville Road , Blackrock	Dublin	01 2883488
Genoa Cafe	20 Main Street , Rush	Dublin	01 8430763
Genoa Cafe’	40 Shop Street , Drogheda	Louth	041 9838255
Gino’s	Station Road , Lusk	Dublin	01 8071783
Gino’s	2 Main Street, Blanchardstown	Dublin 15	01 8202522
Gino’s Take Away	Beechmount S. C.,Trim Road , Navan	Meath	046 9071914
Giovannis	Johnstown , Navan	Meath	046 9093022
Giovannis	42 Flower Hill , Navan	Meath	046 9027613
Gio’s Food Fare	Unit 4 Kingswood S. C., Tallaght	Dublin 24	01 4610995
Giulio’s Take Away	Main Street , Mulhuddart	Dublin 15	01 8225159
Golden Fry	57 JKL Street, Edenderry	Offaly	046 9731465
Golden Grill	98 Main Street, Portlaoise	Laois	(057) 8622149
Golden Grill	8 William Street, Limerick	Limerick	061 418645
Hamburger Bar	47 Kilbarrick Road,	Dublin 5	01 832 5410
Joe’s Take Away	5 Crusrod Avenue Yellowbatter , Drogheda	Louth	041 9836663
King Cod Take Away	John Street	, Gorey	Wexford	053 9422107
Libero’s Take Away	12 Clonkeen Road, Deansgrange	Dublin	01 2895098
Libero’s Take Away	Unit 6 Ballinteer S. C. , Ballinteer	Dublin 14	
Little Chip Inn	130 Sycamore Road, Glasnevin	Dublin 9	
Little Chip Inn	Sandy Road, Rush	Dublin	01 8438231
Luigi’s	36 JKL Street , Edenderry	Offaly	046 9732425
Luigi’s	6 Main Street, Longford	Longford	043 41228
Luigi’s	Dublin Road, Monasterevin	Kildare	045 525219
Luigi’s Take Away	Monread S. C., Naas	Kildare	045 856111
Luigi’s Traditional Fish & Chips	44/45 Parnell Street, Limerick City	Limerick	061 410269
Macari	Unit 3 Stonehouse Building, Springfield, Tallaght	Dublin 24	
Macari	1-2 Alderwood Street, Stamullen	Meath	
Macari	1 Castle Crescent , Clondalkin	Dublin 22	01 4591372
Macari 66	125A Braemor Road	, Churchtown	Dublin 14	2988200
Macari Cafe’	4 Main Street , Ashbourne	Meath	01 8010690
Macaris	Unit 11 Ballymun T. C.,	Dublin 11	01 8425288
Macari’s	79 Glasnevin Road,	Dublin 9	
Macari’s	Unit 4 Main Street, Clonee	Dublin 15	8013931
Macari’s	Main Street, Rathanagan	Kildare	
Macari’s	Trim Road, Summerhill	Meath	
Macari’s	3 Churchview Blackcastle S. C., Navan	Meath	
Macari’s	112 Main Street , Bray	Wicklow	01 2860311
Macari’s	Main Street , Blessington	Wicklow	045 891906
Macari’s	Market Place , Tullamore	Offaly	057 9327638
Macari’s	Collon Road , Slane	Meath	041 9884455
Macari’s	Main Street , Ratoath	Meath	01 8256386
Macari’s	25 Ballymahon Street, Longford	Longford	043 41664
Macari’s	Greenfield S. C. , Maynooth	Kildare	01 6285913
Macari’s	Claire Gate Street , Kildare Town	Kildare	045 521801
Macari’s	Main Street, Kilcullen	Kildare	045 480537
Macari’s	The Square , Kilcock	Kildare	01 6284991
Macari’s	Main Street, Clane	Kildare	045 861080
Macari’s	Castle Village, Celbridge	Kildare

Macari’s	Main Street, Celbridge	Kildare	01 2821050
Macari’s	35 Deansgrange Road , Deansgrange	Dublin	01 2893662
Macari’s	Unit 7 Castletymon S. C. , Tallaght	Dublin 24	01 4525632
Macari’s	Main Street , Tallaght Village	Dublin 24	01 4513942
Macari’s	Unit 14 Old Bawn S.C. , Old Bawn	Dublin 24	01 4596673
Macari’s	1 Monastery S. C. , Clondalkin	Dublin 22	01 4642349
Macari’s	Unit 1 Carpenterstown S. C. , Castleknock	Dublin 15	01 8222821
Macari’s	22 Main Street , Blanchardstown	Dublin 15	01 8213377
Macari’s	4 St Pappins Road , Glasnevin	Dublin 11	01 8375714
Macari’s	115 Ballygall Road West , Finglas East	Dublin 11	01 8341293
Macari’s	Unit 3 Meakstown S. C. , Finglas	Dublin 11	01 8041414
Macari’s	The Plaza Shangan Road , Ballymun	Dublin 11	01 8425288
Macari’s Cafe’	O'Connell Street, Birr	Offaly	
Macari’s Cafe’	Main Street , Kinnegad	Westmeath	
Macari’s Diner	Main Street, Wicklow	Wicklow	
Macari’s Diner	Main Street , Dunshaughlin	Meath	01 8250916
Macari’s Diner	Unit 22 Main Street Belmayne , Balgriffin	Dublin 13	
Macari’s Fast Food	Main Street , Dunboyne	Meath	01 8251548
Macari’s Food Fare	25 Ashtown Grove, Navan Road	Dublin 7	8382085
Macari’s Take Away	Unit 10, Malahide Shopping Centre, Town Yard Lane, Malahide	Dublin	01 8283908
Macari’s Take Away	Main Street , Blessington	Wicklow	045 865300
Magic Chef	4 Kilmacud Road Lower , Stillorgan	Dublin	2881999
Mamma’s Pizzeria	63 Pearse Street, Nenagh	Tipperary	067 31230
Mario Macari’s	10 Strand Street , Skerries	Dublin	01 8494209
Mario’s	25 Leinster Street, Athy	Kildare	0598633901
Marsella’s	4 Clarendon Court , Kill	Kildare	045 877900
Marsella’s	Main Street , Rathcoole	Dublin	01 4589429
Marsella’s	2 Beaumont Avenue , Churchtown	Dublin 14	01 2982675
Marsella’s	10 Fitzmaurice Road,	Dublin 11	01 8342232
Marsella’s Pizzeria	Rathcoole Shopping Mall, Rathcoole	Dublin	
Marsella’s Take Away	43 Meath Street,	Dublin 8	
Marsella’s Take Away	Unit 2 Ferrybank, Arklow	Wicklow	0402 31859
Matassa’s	Unit 4 St. Dominic's S. C. , Tallaght	Dublin 24	01 4510503
Miami Cafe’	Lower George Street , Dun Laoghaire	Dublin	01 2806067
Mona Lisa	167 Crumlin Road , Crumlin	Dublin 12	01 4537620
Morelli’s	134 Thomas Street ,	Dublin 8	01 6719010
Morelli’s Diner	Main Street, Ballaghaderreen	Roscommon	
Mr. Rocco	Unit 3G The Anchorage, Bettystown	Meath	
Nico’s Take Away	Unit 12 River Oaks , Claregalway	Galway	091 799791
Nino’s Takeaway	3 Patrick Street , Templemore	Tipperary	050 432516
P Borza	16 Castle Street, Dalkey	Dublin	01 2858381
P Borza Cornmarket	17 Cornmarket, Christchurch, Dublin	Dublin 8	016729770
Palm Beach Take Away	Church Road , Ballybrack	Dublin	01 2827137
Papa Gigio’s	Blackglen Village Centre, Ticknock Hill, Sandyford	Dublin 18	2944197
Papa Gigio’s	Main Street , Lusk	Dublin	01 8949762
Parnell Take Away	2 Parnell Street, Clonmel	Tipperary	052 6126969
Penguin Take Away	Charles Street , New Ross	Wexford	051 421254
Pineto Classico	6 Merrymeetings S. C. , Rathnew	Wicklow	0404 64789
Pineto Classico	3 Church Road , Greystones	Wicklow	01 2875412
Pineto Take Away	Main Street , Rathdrum	Wicklow	040446137
Pineto’s Take Away	Fitzwilliam Square, Wicklow	Wicklow	040 469291
Pop In Take Away	Main Street , Balrothery	Dublin	
Presto Take Away	8 South Lots Road,	Dublin 4	01 668 0392
Rathbeale Take Away	61 Rathbeale, Swords	Dublin	01 8408480
Regal Fare	10 Boghall S. C. , Bray	Wicklow	01 2828585
Rimini Take Away	392 Collins Avenue , Whitehall	Dublin 9	01 8374439
Ritz Cafe’	3 Patrick Street, Dun Laoghaire	Dublin	01 2300002
Rocca’s Take Away	Graiguecullen Village, Kilashin Road	Carlow	059 917 0002
Rocca’s Take Away	Sandhills Super Value S. C.,	Carlow	059 914 6867
Roma	7 Park Street , Dundalk	Louth	042 9334928
Roma	Unit 1 Richview , Lucan	Dublin	01 6281982
Roma Cafe’	Mount Street, Mullingar	Westmeath	044 9348190
Roma Food Bar	201 Le Fanu Road , Ballyfermot	Dublin 10	01 6264760
Roma Grill	Church Street, Tullamore	Offaly	057 9321732
Roma Grill	50 Nth Main Street, Youghal	Cork	024 92142
Roma II	3 Church Lane , Carigmacross	Monaghan	042 9662433
Romayo’s	Unit 9 Weavers Rowe S. C. , Clonsilla	Dublin 15	01 8207776
Romayo’s Diner	Main Street, Clongriffin	Dublin 13	
Romayo’s Take Away	Balally Shopping Centre, Sandyford	Dublin 18	
Rosie’s Take Away	Church Street, Kilcock	Kildare	
Roxy Take Away	75 Main Street , Swords	Dublin	01 8402805
S. Macari	Chapel View , Donabate	Dublin	01 8435595
Salveta’s	Unit 5 Corduff S. C., Blanchardstown	Dublin 15	01 6404517
Salveta’s	4A Church Street , Finglas	Dublin 11	01 8644955
Sam’s	Main Street , Lexlip	Kildare	01 6243849
San Marco’s	Unit 4 Littlepace S. C. , Clonee	Dublin 15	01 8260666
Sanremo’s Take Away	Main Street, Ashbourne	Meath	01 8359859
Savoy Take Away	18 Fitzgibbon Street,	Dublin 1	8555339
Silvio’s Food Fare	100 Nutgrove Avenue, Rathfarnham	Dublin 14	01 4931835
Silvio’s Food Fare	66 St. Agnes Park , Crumlin	Dublin 12	01 4563713
Soprano’s Take Away	Unit 3 Greendale Road, Kilbarrack	Dublin 5	01 8322553
Tasty Burger	Main Street , Roscrea	Tipperary	050 522716
The Forge Restaurant	Main Street, Arlingford	Kilkenny	056 8831315
The Marian Take Away	68 Upper Yellow Road, Waterford	Waterford	051 375920
The Roma Take Away	Main Street , Newcastle	Dublin	
The Roma Take Away	44 Tower Road, Clondalkin	Dublin 22	01 4574856
The Village Take Away	10 Main Street , Rathfarnham	Dublin 14	01 4924282
Toni’s	95 Emmet Road , Inchicore	Dublin 8	01 4730701
Tony’s Cafe	Connaught Street, Birr	Offaly	0579125821
Tower Grill	Farrell Street, Kells	Meath	046 9240314
Valley Cafe	43 Watergate Street, Navan	Meath	046 9021322


----------



## thedaras (30 May 2012)

OMG! Thats both very funny ( I dont know why !) and very quick..Cheers


----------



## Ceist Beag (30 May 2012)

There will probably be plenty of other (non itica) chippers offering this deal today as well so check your local if it's not in the above list!


----------



## callybags (30 May 2012)

It's all a cod.

/fin


----------



## PaddyW (30 May 2012)

callybags said:


> It's all a cod.
> 
> /fin


 
Definitely something fishy going on...


----------



## TarfHead (30 May 2012)

Any more of those fish-based puns and I'll batter ya !


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 May 2012)

PaddyW said:


> Definitely something fishy going on...



Definitely. Get Ray to sort it out


----------



## Yachtie (30 May 2012)

That's dinner sorted then!


----------



## callybags (30 May 2012)

Yachtie said:


> That's dinner sorted then!


 
plus 1+1


----------



## Firefly (30 May 2012)

username123 said:


> Here you go!!!


 
No *LENNOX* in Cork?  Not much of a list that


----------



## Sunny (30 May 2012)

Firefly said:


> No *LENNOX* in Cork?  Not much of a list that


 
Bound to be some _plaice _in Cork where you can find it.


----------



## callybags (30 May 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Any more of those fish-based puns and I'll batter ya !


 
Reelly?


----------



## ninsaga (30 May 2012)

uuuuhhhh.... looks like someones got a chip on the shoulder


----------



## Firefly (30 May 2012)

Sunny said:


> Bound to be some _plaice _in Cork where you can find it.


 
I hope so...The missus rang me there and told me to put on me Skates and get fish on the way home, but I have a feeling I'm gonna Flounder....pity that the list above is pure Pollacks


----------



## Sunny (30 May 2012)

Firefly said:


> I hope so...The missus rang me there and told me to put on me Skates and get fish on the way home, but I have a feeling I'm gonna Flounder....pity that the list above is pure Pollacks


 
No need to carp on about it. Just tuna into the site now and again and they might update the list.


----------



## Ceist Beag (30 May 2012)

Sunny said:


> No need to carp on about it. Just tuna into the site now and again and they might update the list.



Or just trawl the net for any better deals on trout the day!


----------



## ninsaga (30 May 2012)

Ok everyone - we should dolphinitely scale back on the fish puns here


----------



## micmclo (30 May 2012)

Putting dolphins in a thread about tasty fish is just wrong 

You Corkonians are just bitter that Fungi chose Kerry and not you!


----------



## Marion (30 May 2012)

micmclo said:


> Putting dolphins in a thread about tasty fish is just wrong
> 
> You Corkonians are just bitter that Fungi chose Kerry and not you!



There's always somebody who will throw in a red herring. 

Marion


----------



## BOXtheFOX (31 May 2012)

My portion of fresh cod bought in Stillorgan was much smaller than normal. It was half price fish and chips but nobody said anything about the fish portion being about half the normal size. Tuna try somewhere else next time I decide to buy local.


----------



## Sunny (31 May 2012)

Don't be koi about saying what you really feel. Once they had you on the hook using the bait of cheap food, they reeled you in and gutted your wallet. The chippers must have had a whale of a time last night.


----------



## callybags (31 May 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> My portion of fresh cod bought in Stillorgan was much smaller than normal. It was half price fish and chips but nobody said anything about the fish portion being about half the normal size. Tuna try somewhere else next time I decide to buy local.


 
Don't get too crabby, but I would drop them a line.


----------



## Firefly (31 May 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> My portion of fresh cod bought in Stillorgan was much smaller than normal. It was half price fish and chips but nobody said anything about the fish portion being about half the normal size. Tuna try somewhere else next time I decide to buy local.


 
That's off the scales. You should have been breaming with delight instead of trouting...head's beginning to hurt!


----------



## Newbie! (31 May 2012)

I noticed that most of the chippers (the ITICA ones) werent actually half price...more like 30-35% off!!! Got cod and chips and reminded myself that I actually hate chipper batter


----------



## ninsaga (31 May 2012)

micmclo said:


> Putting dolphins in a thread about tasty fish is just wrong
> 
> You Corkonians are just bitter that Fungi chose Kerry and not you!



I notice that you have only 152 posts on AAM - so I guess that you must be the new squid on the block then!

Anyway, if you can think of a better fish pun, be sure to let minnow.


----------



## micmclo (31 May 2012)

Listen here small fry, I'd had enough of your attempts at shark wit


Apart from that, this thread gets my seal of approval


----------



## callybags (31 May 2012)

> Apart from that, this thread gets my seal of approval


 
Is there a porpoise to any of this?     le


----------



## ninsaga (31 May 2012)

Well now callybags you've had every oppor-tuna-ty to stop this thread from diving into the depths!


----------



## Guest105 (4 Jun 2012)

This is all a cod


----------



## bullworth (5 Jun 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> My portion of fresh cod bought in Stillorgan was much smaller than normal. It was half price fish and chips but nobody said anything about the fish portion being about half the normal size. Tuna try somewhere else next time I decide to buy local.




I have had the same experience for the last few years with much smaller portions each time in many different chippers even the most famous of them. I think national fish and chips day is disappointing and gives no better value than the proper sized portion the day after.


----------



## micmclo (5 Jun 2012)

What we're buying is probably not cod, more likely so godknowswhat cheap crap from Vietnam



> Beware when buying fish and chips in Ireland - new research shows one third of Ireland's chippers are substituting cheaper fish for cod and selling it at inflated prices.
> 
> And chippers are not the only guilty ones - less expensive white fish is being labeled cod in shops, hotels, pubs and restaurants around the country.
> Researchers at University College Dublin found that 28 per cent of the cod being sold in Ireland was being mislabeled.
> ...



http://www.irishexaminerusa.com/mt/2011/07/19/chippers_codding_customers_in.html


----------



## bullworth (8 Jun 2012)

Personally I refuse to pay close to 10 euro for fish and chips even if it is real cod. anyone know what sort of a mark up the chippers are making ? I can pick up some fresh cod at  the fishmarket and the wife can batter and fry it with some chips at home for a third of the price with even larger portions too as it feeds both of us.


----------



## DerKaiser (9 Jun 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> My portion of fresh cod bought in Stillorgan was much smaller than normal. It was half price fish and chips but nobody said anything about the fish portion being about half the normal size.



sounds like you were stitched up like a kipper!


----------

